# Dan Training



## TK421 (Jan 6, 2007)

My oldest is studying Tang Soo Do (World TSD Assc) and she has reached her blue belt.  My questions is how many hours or units of Dan training is required to take the first dan test?  We study under Mr Rickie Young in Huntsville.

Thanks!


----------



## Butch (Jan 6, 2007)

I have no clue what your talking about but maybe someone here is from WTSDA and they can give you some insite. I personally don't have hours of training Dan or otherwise with me it is 6 are more months with consistent training and some teaching.
Butch


----------



## exile (Jan 6, 2007)

I've never heard of a reputable dojang or dojo where you had to have so many hours of this or that category of training in order to qualify for Dan testing (or any other grade testing). My instructor schedules you to test when he sees you're ready to pass, period (and I suspect he's not unique in that respect). That readiness depends on a lot of things: talent, motivation, time spent training on the dojang floor, how much solo training you do, etc. In our school, no two students at any given belt for the same length of time are guaranteed to be ready to test for the next belt at the same time...


----------



## Butch (Jan 7, 2007)

I couldn't find an edit button on this board, so I will repost about my first post. The 6 months waiting time is a min. for first gups and this doesn't mean that you'll test in 6 months. I have one kid that has been a first gup for almost a year now and still needs some more work before his testing.  Most of the traditional schools won't tell you you have x numbers of hours or months to BB nor will they sell you a BB contract. Not everyone will make it to BB in the same time frame if they make it at all.Butch


----------



## TK421 (Jan 7, 2007)

Our's is active in soccer about 7-8 months out of the year and we're sure it will be a year before she will be able to test for her black belt.  She will be attending a BB Clinic in Mississippi in a couple of weeks.  From what I understand, this will be more than just learning all the forms, she will be tested on the history also.

Thanks!
Johnny


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Same for me....Dan testing depends solely on ability.  You test when you are ready - for all belts.  And that takes into consideration how often you train and how hard you train.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, I'm ITF (C.S. Kim), so I don't know about your testing procedures, but I have to take a recertification test every six months or so, which brings me closer to being able to get to the next level. I had to take three recerts before I could test for my e-dan level (2nd degree), so that's 2 years. I believe it's 3 more for the next level up. It takes quite a while, I'll admit, but it's worth it. I've been at this now for over 7 years (8 in June), and I don't see myself quitting yet.

But again, I dunno how WTF schools do it. I'd ask your kyo sa nim or sa bom nim.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Feb 1, 2007)

When my teacher learned at the Moo Duk Kwan Headquarters in Seoul, he said it took a year and a half of going 6 days a week for an hour and a half long class. I calculated it and it equals about 702 hours of class time. This doesn't account for the at home practicing. The problem is, in those days in Korea, they didn't have the schedules that Americans have. They could practice all day before and after school, and were able to make the grade in a set time. But going by todays standard, you cant go by hours, cause the actual time people spend doing one specific task has lowered.


----------



## bigkicks (Feb 1, 2007)

We have been in bussiness 30 years, and have produced only 9 blackbelts, and are proud of it. It will generally take a person comming through our ranks five years. The person must be 18, no kids ever hold the rank of Dan in our school. We personally test when we believe there ready also, depending on what rank students are testing preparation could be as short as six months( orange belt) to a year to go from a green to red. We judge a Dan on dedication to the art and the dojo. If they are skilled instructors, sharp katas and know the meaning and purpose of the kata and techiques they are performing. What body parts should they be stricking and what is the cause and effect of striking and/or munipulating those body parts of their opponent, Self defense and sparing skills are very important..


----------



## Distance (Feb 1, 2007)

You said you train in Huntsville.  Is that Huntsville, Texas or Alabama?

Peaceful days
Distance


----------



## Distance (Feb 1, 2007)

From My personal experience it is a minimum of 6 months but of course the discretion of your Sah bum nim.  It took me close to 7 years to earn the rank of cho dan.  

Tang Soo!

Distance


----------



## Fuzzy Foot (Feb 9, 2007)

It sounds like your talking about "time in rank" or in other words the minimum time in training from your last promotion to when you are allowed to test for your next rank. Some schools use this ,some don't. It doesn't mean you will be tested or are ready to be promoted, it's just part of a requirement that in order to hold a certain rank X number of months or years of training is the minimum number. Generally the higher the rank the greater amount of time required. As it's been said regardless of time spent, no promotion without the ability. As for your particular situation, sorry but I can't be of any help.


----------



## mjd (Feb 12, 2007)

TK421 said:


> My oldest is studying Tang Soo Do (World TSD Assc) and she has reached her blue belt. My questions is how many hours or units of Dan training is required to take the first dan test? We study under Mr Rickie Young in Huntsville.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Ask your instructor what it will takes to get your kid to Black Belt. WTSD has a minimum time requirement and then a long set of requiremnts, but this is good it weeds out the the faint of heart.


----------



## PeppersPetHuman (Feb 19, 2007)

I am testing for my first-dan black belt on Saturday.

I currently train seven hours a week, and do about the same amount of out-of-class practice.


----------



## Aim (Feb 21, 2007)

I also have my first dan grading this saturday. I have been training for the past ten years. My school requires a minimum of 18 moths at first gup level, but i have spent nearly 3 years at 1st gup. This time spent as first gup is as much for physical training as mental. Black belt is a big reponsibility that should not be rushed.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow. Well at least you know you've earned your cho dan rank, then. That's awesome dedication. I've only been practicing Tang Soo Do for a little under 8 years. Cool.

Tang Soo!


----------

